
Which VR headset do you think you will buy in 2016? - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/post/which-vr-headset-do-you-think-you-will-buy-265/
======
Cypher
What's the terminology for a site like this, that poses a question and then
requires registration to vote to answer it?

It's not really click bait or phishing but certainly not a great user
experience.

